
What you should do in your first 5 mins of a new server install - 7imbrook
https://engineering.timbrook.im/your-first-5-mins-with-a-new-server/
======
gravypod
I'm a big proponent of changing the SSH port. That right there makes life a
lot easier when dealing with brute force attempts.

You can also make an IP tables taste limit on that port.

~~~
7imbrook
My only excuse for not changing port is workflow, needing to add the flag or :
on the address is too much :P

~~~
detaro
that's what the .ssh/config file is for

~~~
gravypod
Wow, I never knew that was possible from the SSH config [0]. Thanks for the
pointer! Time to update all of my settings!

[0] - [http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/create-ssh-config-file-on-
linux...](http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/create-ssh-config-file-on-linux-unix/)

